# walnut stump



## Graybeard (Dec 1, 2014)

The post on the walnut stump got me to thinking. I've got two walnut stumps that are pretty big.

How would you go about getting that stump out?

Graybeard


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 1, 2014)

If it sure if it was mine that you saw, but it had a lot of surprises inside for me!

I didn't uproot the whole thing. I shoveled out around it bout 18" down, then cut a 12" or so cookie off. I ruined a brand new chain in the process, but it was well worth it. 

Trying to convince him to let me take the backhoe and dig it on out.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2014)

Dynamite? 

Dig around as much as possible and get someone with a backhoe to pull it out maybe?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2014)

dig dig, chop chop, dig dig, etc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

A backhoe is definitely the best way. I used the forks on my skid steer once and nearly tore up the machine.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2014)

Important to pressure wash the stump after you excavate it. Rocks & dirt are not compatible with woodworking saws. Pictures would be helpful. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe I should go pick up some stumps myself, A place down the road clearing land for pasture has a pile of 40-50 Walnut, Oak, and Cherry stumps already pulled out of the ground waiting to be bonfired.......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 1, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Maybe I should go pick up some stumps myself, A place down the road clearing land for pasture has a pile of 40-50 Walnut, Oak, and Cherry stumps already pulled out of the ground waiting to be bonfired.......


Stump wood can be pretty awesome, Id hit that pile up for sure

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 1, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Id hit that

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 1, 2014)

well... haha


----------

